# legality of selling cheese?



## SALTCREEK_Nubians_Linda (Nov 13, 2007)

I have so many people asking me if I would sell goat cheese. I sell soap and milk. My state allows me to legally sell a small amount of milk. How do I find out if I'm allowed to sell cheese?


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

You need to contact the Oklahoma Dept. of Agriculture, Dairy Service Div. (405)521-3864

Christy


----------



## SALTCREEK_Nubians_Linda (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

or keep your mouth shut


----------



## SALTCREEK_Nubians_Linda (Nov 13, 2007)

:/ I certainly don't want to get on the wrong side of the Dept of Agriculture. I'm sure gonna check out the rules.


----------

